# NO heat MES 30 HELP please



## tsapp (Oct 30, 2020)

I have an MES 30 that had no heat I found a bad spot on the element, so I ordered a new one and replaced it, still have no heat  the wires look great, the controller acts like it should be good , power light comes on set the temp and time and the red heating light comes on, the LED light works, I disconnected and reconnected all 3 plugs for the light and it beeps when it gets power,  but still no heat.    Can anyone help?  I am supposed to smoke a brisket for my neighbor tomorrow who is 86 yrs old.


----------



## JC in GB (Oct 30, 2020)

Do you have access to a multimeter?  Can you measure the voltage on the element tabs or maybe use a lamp to test the voltage output?

If your element is new, then it is either the controller of the wiring.

JC


----------



## tsapp (Oct 30, 2020)

No voltage at the wires where they connect to the element The wires look not burnt at all.


----------



## JC in GB (Oct 30, 2020)

tsapp said:


> No voltage at the wires where they connect to the element The wires look not burnt at all.


Sounds like a bad controller.


----------



## radioguy (Oct 30, 2020)

JC is right.  There is a switch on that controller that is not making contact.   The switch could be a relay or solid state device.   

RG


----------



## hoity toit (Oct 30, 2020)

Bad Controller.
By the way, I'm done with store bought smokers, prefer to do the build myself. I had masterbuilt for years many of them...All died  a slow death eventually. The path is wrought with danger, tread well my friend. Good Luck.

HT

HT


----------



## tallbm (Oct 30, 2020)

tsapp said:


> I have an MES 30 that had no heat I found a bad spot on the element, so I ordered a new one and replaced it, still have no heat  the wires look great, the controller acts like it should be good , power light comes on set the temp and time and the red heating light comes on, the LED light works, I disconnected and reconnected all 3 plugs for the light and it beeps when it gets power,  but still no heat.    Can anyone help?  I am supposed to smoke a brisket for my neighbor tomorrow who is 86 yrs old.



Hi there and welcome!
Could be the controller on top or the controller board underneath the bottom compartment.

There is a way to turn your smoker into an amazing even better preforming one if you do the simple rewire and use an Auber PID controller with it.
An Auber PID controller cost like $150 but the thing is it makes your smoker 100x better than any new MES u can buy hahaha.  Holds temp within 1-3 degrees no problem so no more temp swings :)


----------



## tsapp (Oct 30, 2020)

tallbm said:


> Hi there and welcome!
> Could be the controller on top or the controller board underneath the bottom compartment.
> 
> There is a way to turn your smoker into an amazing even better preforming one if you do the simple rewire and use an Auber PID controller with it.
> An Auber PID controller cost like $150 but the thing is it makes your smoker 100x better than any new MES u can buy hahaha.  Holds temp within 1-3 degrees no problem so no more temp swings :)


Is there a a post that shows you how to re-wire it?


----------



## pa42phigh (Oct 31, 2020)

MES Rewire Simple Guide - No Back Removal Needed!!!
					

Lately I've seen a number of posts about guys wanting to rewire their MES.  I had wanted to post a quick and simple guide for those out there that are curious or those that simply need to rewire but need a little assistance.  Well here goes.  Disclaimer:  When messing with electrical equipment...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## tallbm (Oct 31, 2020)

tsapp said:


> Is there a a post that shows you how to re-wire it?



Yep, 

 pa42phigh
 beat me to the reply and posted it.
Rewire with an Auber PID is like having a brand new and extra amazing smoker.  It's not really a draw back, but you will need to generate smoke with an AMNPS tray or tube and wood pellets once you rewire.  Most of us MES guys do that from the beginning of owning an MES so again not really a draw back.

With the Auber PID you dont get long on/off cycles of the element being on therefore the element doesnt heat up long enough to smolder the wood chips, it just cuts on in short intervals as needed to maintain temp within 1 degree or so.

Here is the Auber PID that will work for both MES40 and 30 in the case you ever upgrade to an MES40.  I think the best electric smoker for the money is a used MES40 off Craiglist or Facebook that is rewired and has an Auber PID controller put on it hahaha:





						Multi Purpose Controller [WS-1510ELPM] - $159.95 : Auber Instruments, Inc., Temperature control solutions for home and industry
					

Auber Instruments, Inc. Multi Purpose Controller [WS-1510ELPM] - The WS-1510ELPM is a versatile temperature controller to have in your home. It can be used for various applications such as Sous Vide cooking, controlling an electric smoker, making yogurt, dough proofing, controlling the...



					www.auberins.com
				



You would want the multi-purpose temp probe.

Let us know if you have any questions at all about this stuff.  Everyone who rewires and uses a PID controller on an MES says "why did I wait so long to do this!!!" hahaha.


----------



## tsapp (Oct 31, 2020)

pa42phigh said:


> MES Rewire Simple Guide - No Back Removal Needed!!!
> 
> 
> Lately I've seen a number of posts about guys wanting to rewire their MES.  I had wanted to post a quick and simple guide for those out there that are curious or those that simply need to rewire but need a little assistance.  Well here goes.  Disclaimer:  When messing with electrical equipment...
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Firemedic911 (Dec 30, 2020)

tallbm said:


> Yep,
> 
> pa42phigh
> beat me to the reply and posted it.
> ...


 In regards to that AMNPS tray you recommended to use, that will fit in the MES bottom? I cant picture where i would put that to make it fit with everything that is inside the smoker. Are there more modifications that has to be done if using this for smoking?


----------



## tallbm (Jan 2, 2021)

Firemedic911 said:


> In regards to that AMNPS tray you recommended to use, that will fit in the MES bottom? I cant picture where i would put that to make it fit with everything that is inside the smoker. Are there more modifications that has to be done if using this for smoking?


Hi there and welcome!

If you have an MES30 inch then guys put it on the lowest smoker rack.
If you have an MES40 there are bars across the bottom of the smoker to the left of the heating element where it may fit.

I personal built a "mailbox mod" and my AMNPS goes into the mailbox.  The mailbox has a duct that runs and plugs into the tub chip feeder hole (3inch elbow duct fits and chip tube is completely removed).

I'm partial to the mailbox mod and if you have an MES30 its the most effective way to use an AMNPS tray because I have helped a number of folks who could never get the AMPNS tray to run inside their MES30 due to lack of airflow.
A number of the MES40 guys run the tray inside the smoker.

Let me know if this info helps :)


----------



## cmayna (Jan 3, 2021)

As Tallbm suggests.    I aquired a MES40 a couple years ago with a dead controller.  Learned about Auber's PID and never looked back.   Also did the mailbox mod. OMG!!!

Yesterday I found a MES135S on craigslist for free.  Only 5 miles away.  As if I needed another smoker........I happen to have a couple extra Auber sitting out in my shop.  Hmmmmm


----------



## Firemedic911 (Jan 3, 2021)

I am not familiar with the mailbox mod. Do you have any pics that can better depict/describe this? Im still new at this....

Thanks fellas!


----------



## tallbm (Jan 3, 2021)

cmayna said:


> As Tallbm suggests.    I aquired a MES40 a couple years ago with a dead controller.  Learned about Auber's PID and never looked back.   Also did the mailbox mod. OMG!!!
> 
> Yesterday I found a MES135S on craigslist for free.  Only 5 miles away.  As if I needed another smoker........I happen to have a couple extra Auber sitting out in my shop.  Hmmmmm



So tempting when you see those posts aye? :)


----------



## tallbm (Jan 3, 2021)

Firemedic911 said:


> I am not familiar with the mailbox mod. Do you have any pics that can better depict/describe this? Im still new at this....
> 
> Thanks fellas!



Here's my mailbox mod. Mine's a little different from most peoples but the idea is the same.  Mailbox with duct that goes from mailbox to MES chip tube and AMPS goes into mailbox.


----------



## Firemedic911 (Jan 3, 2021)

So the mailbox is only for the chips and chip tray? No heating element in the mailbox at all right? Im new to all this so forgive me but i dont see how the chips will be heated in a separate box than the element?? Thanks for responding!


----------



## tallbm (Jan 5, 2021)

Firemedic911 said:


> So the mailbox is only for the chips and chip tray? No heating element in the mailbox at all right? Im new to all this so forgive me but i dont see how the chips will be heated in a separate box than the element?? Thanks for responding!



No problem.  No heating element involved with a mailbox mod, there is no need for one to produce smoke with a mailbox mod.

The A-Maze-N Pellet Smoker (AMNPS) tray uses pellets.  You can see it next to my mailbox mod on the concrete.

You use the AMNPS with a mailbox mod.
The AMNPS is built like a "maze" or  "snake" so that you put as many or as little pellets as you want in it.  Then you light one end and let it flame for 10 min then blow out the flame.  The red hot smoldering pellets will continue to smolder down the line of pellets and continue to do so producing perfect smoke the whole time.
A full tray gives you 12 hours of perfect hassle free smoke :)

So after the AMNPS is flaming for 10 min u blow out the flame and put the AMNPS tray into the mailbox mod.
The mailbox mod is hooked into the side of the MES via the chip loading hole (tube is removed).  The smoke will travel up and into the smoker.

That's how it all works.  No chips involved and no having to feed wood every 30-45 min when using the AMNPS tray and wood pellets  :)
A 40 pound bag of pellets lasts FOREVER this way :)

I hope this info helps!


----------



## cmayna (Jan 5, 2021)

tsapp,
Have you decided what  direction you will take for the no heat issue?  Per your signature, looks like you have a couple other smokers to take care of your brisket.


----------



## tx0303 (Jan 7, 2021)

I had the same issue with my MES40. Turned out to be the overheat sensor went bad and would cut the power to the element. Rewired to by pass it and all works ok now.


----------



## tsapp (Jan 7, 2021)

cmayna said:


> tsapp,
> Have you decided what  direction you will take for the no heat issue?  Per your signature, looks like you have a couple other smokers to take care of your brisket.


Yes I have picked up 2 MES 40's  I will mes with the 30 this spring once the weather warms back up.


----------

